# Falken



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

My first attempt on a wood/alu. laminate.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Klingon???? or Buffy the Vampire Slayer???







Way cool BTW!!!!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

A Gothic shooter way cool...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Like the shape


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it, really nice.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, shape is very Sci Fi / horror. I like it to.


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Definantly a Batman like design.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

COOL!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Interesting.....I was relieved to see no one had yet said my idea. To me it resembles the face painting of the band KISS.

FYI I was terrified of them when I was a little kid......I thought they would eat me or something.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice. it looks amazing


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

2 in 1 can be use a Sword Handle ?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

MEIN GOTT-ist a Klingon Death Dagger! (Good one Perry!) Very cool frame Bud! You can impale an Apple or something on it while shooting and have a snack!







Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You have style, for sure.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like it a LOT... looks like a self defense slingshot.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it being from Viking blood myself! Paint it silver or bronze and it would look like ancient weapon! :lol:


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Klingon????


More like Slingon!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Very cool, looks like something Batman would use.
Martin.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Norwegian, what sort of equipment did you use to cut that out?


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry, I havent been replying to your comments, I have been so busy the last days. Thanks by the way for all your creative comments. SLINGON, yeah I like that.







I made this the hard way using a coping saw and sandpaper. I actually cut the three pieces seperately, glued them together and sanded them and finished with lacquer. Well, today I got my hands on a seconhand scrollssaw, gonna test it out this weekend.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow!







Your arms must have been ready to fall off after all that sawing.







The fact that you did this with simple, non-powered hand tools makes it even more impressive.









The Slingon Bird of Prey (a.k.a., Falken). Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you Han solo?


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Ha ha, I still got my arms, but it was hard work , took a hole day of sawing. (but in my mind it was a good day) Today I got myself some poplarwood laminate, and I I am going to test out my new (old) scrollsaw this weekend. I have some ideas similar to The bird. When it comes to design, any new idea is a good idea, until someone proves the opposite.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Norwegian Wood said:


> Sorry, I havent been replying to your comments, I have been so busy the last days. Thanks by the way for all your creative comments. SLINGON, yeah I like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice design, looks creepy and misterious. Keep out the good work, 
Saludos desde Mexico...


----------

